# Newbie here



## mocha78 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi Everyone I am a newbie. I haven't always been into the whole make-up thing....but now with all the beautiful colors I found myself loving make-up. My only issue is I seem to have the hardest time blending and knowing which colors to mix with what. It's frustrating sometimes. I made up my face one day and thought I did a good job, until hubby said I'm gonna learn how to do your make-up. I new then, I needed help!


----------



## SulkingBeauty (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome Mocha 

Your makeup looks great in your avatar.. That hubby of yours don't know what he's talking about!!!!!!! j/p

Have fun, there's lots of info here!!!!!


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome!!! There's so much on Specktra that can help you. You can look at the many tutorials and some great video tutorials that people have done. You may also want to visit your local makeup counter and have your face done. This is a great way to learn, ask questions about colors, makeup application, etc.


----------



## La Ilusion (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome, mocha78!


----------



## Perple1 (Sep 24, 2007)

As stated before, there is a lot of info here on Specktra. You'll be a blending pro in no time. Be sure to watch the tutorials, there are some talented ladies showing us how to apply mu. Welcome!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome to Specktra, you'll love it here!


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Sep 24, 2007)

Welcome!!! You've come to the right place. Check out the FOTD's and you'll get ideas on how to use color and color placement.


----------



## Juneplum (Sep 24, 2007)

and ditto to what they said


----------



## Tawanalee (Sep 24, 2007)

I learn something new here everyday!!! I love all of my Specktra sisters & brothers! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Welcome, Little Sister!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Sep 24, 2007)

*~*Welcome!!! I also learn something new every day here on Specktra!!! The best places to look for ideas on what colors look good together, check out the Member FOTD's forum & Tutorials forum.  Also, I would just play around with different colors to find what looks best on your skin, & what colors you like best together.  Have fun!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 *~*


----------



## BinkysBaby (Sep 25, 2007)

Welcome!
You'll find a lot of great tips for color combos.


----------



## jajababy (Sep 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACa6325xi* 

 
_Welcome!!! There's so much on Specktra that can help you. You can look at the many tutorials and some great video tutorials that people have done. You may also want to visit your local makeup counter and have your face done. This is a great way to learn, ask questions about colors, makeup application, etc._

 
I second this opinion. The best way to learn is going to a counter. The MAs are so helpful. Try going there when they're not busy, so that way you won't feel rushed! Good luck girl!


----------



## oracle1 (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## mocha78 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone for welcoming me!


----------



## Rene (Sep 30, 2007)

Welcome. You will learn alot. I love this website. I learn something here everyday.


----------

